# HELP! Hors d'oeurvres without cheese and without bread?



## amadeus101st (May 19, 2008)

I'm catering a small charity event, really just hors d'oeuvres for about 150 people. I have a few questions. How many hors d'oeuvre will somebody eat, I'm thinking somewhere between 7 and 9 (large and medium sized) hors d'oeurvres, but I would like some advice nonetheless.

Secondly, I need some suggestions for what to serve. I need some hors d'oeurvres without cheese and without bread. It would be best if they were cold because this place does not have an oven or microwave. I do however have a portable single gas range hot plate. I'm looking for simplicity, good presentation, and low carb and low fat.
WONT YOU PLEASE HELP ME?:suprise:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

vietnamese spring rolls
meat skewers
sushi rolls
obvious crudite and dip
asparagus wrapped in proscuitto
endive with seafood salad or tuna
cucumber round with spicy shrimp salad
chicken orange pecan meatballs.....


----------



## lesstalkmoreroc (May 12, 2008)

*For pre-lunch or dinner drinks*, allow 3 pieces per guest and choose 3 different hor d'oeuvres.

*For hor d'oeuvres served instead of a first course before lunch or a dinner party*, allow 5 pieces per guest and choose 5 different hors d'oeurves
*
For a 2-3 hour cocktail party*, allow approximately 10 pieces per guest and choose 5 to 10 different hor d'oervres.
*
For a hor d'oeuvres only party served in place of a meal*, allow 14 pieces per guest and choose 7 to 14 different kinds.

Lots of differnt sticks and skewers
Tangy Thai Shrimp
BBQ Tandoori Shrimp
Grapefruit Scallop Civiche
Lemon Chili Shrimp
Teriyaki Salmon 
Curried Coconut Chicken
Chicken & Prociutto
Spict Satays
Sesame Soy Glazed Beef
Prociutto Wrapped Figs

Chilled Soups in Expresso Cups

Stuffed Cherry Tomatoes
Using Cucumbers and other vegetables as your base

you can do some desset hor d'oeuvres as well:
Fresh stawberry and pistacio mini meringues
Kiwi and Passionfruit mini Pavlovas

If you looking for anything else or are interested in any recipes for these let me know.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Tangy Thai Shrimp
BBQ Tandoori Shrimp
Lemon Chili Shrimp

I"m always looking for new and interesting shrimp recipes. If you have time, would you post or pm me the recipes for the above items? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bungalowgrl (Jun 3, 2008)

Chicken Salad stuffed snow peas

Cucumber cups filled with salmon mousse

Marinated shrimp

Chicken Satay

Prosciutto wrapped melon skewers drizzled with Balsamic Glaze

Caprese Stacks (take large basil leaves, top with roasted roma tomato wedge and a slice of fresh mozzerella, then drizzle platter with balsamic glaze)


Sesame crusted pork loin rounds on bed of Arugula


----------

